# Moose just outside of Fargo.



## gandergrinder

Today I saw a Moose just west of Fargo between West f*go and Mapleton. I couldn't believe it. Where did that one come from?


----------



## Eric Hustad

That is so cool!! I know there are a few South of town about 30 miles, but I thought they were still down there because I saw them 3 weeks ago. Good Question to where this one came from...


----------



## muskat

Last year I ran into a cow just north of Tower City, and also saw three south of Valley City. Moose are just HUGE!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Moose are big time wanderers. It's possible you guys could've seen the same one at times. I've ran into moose at the strangest of times, in the strangest of places. When they wander the red river valley they sure do stick out like sore thumbs. oke:


----------



## GooseBuster3

My family owns land that borders the interstate I-94,,,,,we see moose out there all the time.


----------



## Dean Nelson

Ive seen them as far south as Oakes now that was a shock. :dead:


----------



## Decoyer

I have seen them quite a few times along the interstate by the Emdin exit.


----------

